# Hey Brandon.......Tried your New Waders Yet??



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Heads Up!!................Lesson #3*

http://www.ex-stream.com/images/croft11.jpg


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

sniff - sniff , ah man!!

Good one Thrifty Angler!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guess they aren't the "breathable" ones!  

Really funny TA!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

You need to shut the fu#k up Thrifty Angler. You spend all your time up here and no time fishing ya dumb A$$.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Damn Brandon. Did ya just fail a test or did the dog eat your homework?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey Brannnnnnnnnnnndon*

Go check out the sequel to *ET1*.

I'll point you in the right direction. Just move each letter and number in "*E-T-1*" up one place.  

Oh BTW that was lesson #4.

I'll take that 2 weeks off now sand flea. But it was worth it!!!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Ha really funny ya stupid Bee with an Itch.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Brandon, that little tirade of yours is way out of line, particularly the other thread you posted (now deleted).

If for some reason you are irked at someone, PM them. But don't go screaming profanity out at people. Two weeks--go to your corner.

It is way too early in the winter to be getting this squirrelly...


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Brandon,

Didn't mean to stir anything up or get in the middle of something. Comment was in regards to the comic.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Guess I have to stoop to your level.

*It takes one to know one!!*


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thrifty, I think you need to go to the corner and count all the paint spots on the wall. When you are done you come back and tell me how many. I know how many are there, so don't even try to pull one over on me.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Shoeless

I'll let you know in a couple weeks!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

ooooooooooooooo boy, if the fish dont start biting soon things are going to get ugly ...quick. from what I gather they are not biting much, for the boaters too!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The problem with Neo's HeHe!! Funny TA


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

dern I done missed somethin! Deer season is over, must be time to fish! You boys quit actin like 3rd graders and go fishin!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hmmmmm

I don't know the history behind this arguement, but as someone who has used waders, I found the cartoon hilarious.  

Except, the waders I had "breathed" well, a bit too well, they leaked to be honest. Hmmmm, I wonder if the trail of bubbles tipped off the trout I was after?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Hey Flea can we start talking about cobia yet?????


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Im with Geo, I've got cobia fever so bad that Im ready to charter a trip out to the gulfstream for one!!


----------

